# Qualia spinning reels



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone use Qualia spinning reels? How do they compare to Shimano's and Penns of the same price range?


----------



## T-acres (Jul 18, 2011)

If you Google "qualia fishing" you will get lots of information. 

I use the reels for albacore fishing on the west coast and they work great--which is a pretty good test for a spinning reel. Penn and Shimano make higher end reels (meaning they are spendy!) than these, but for the price I think the Qualia reels are a great value.


----------



## leonkass977 (Dec 28, 2021)

I am the Managing Partner of Qualia Service and Sales and the OEM of Qualia fishing reels. We are in the process of moving the entire company to Florida at this time as we have had an operation here since 2016, when i moved the service department here. Our website is www.qualiafishingreels.com, and we are very proud of the 23 models of reels we currently produce and sell. Our spinning reels have been in use on the east coast for everything from grouper digging up to 40 pounds to snapper up to 35 pounds, king fish, and even sailfish. We ship the reels to the US, Canada, and even our distributor in Australia. Please contact me directly at [email protected] for any questions.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

leonkass977 said:


> I am the Managing Partner of Qualia Service and Sales and the OEM of Qualia fishing reels. We are in the process of moving the entire company to Florida at this time as we have had an operation here since 2016, when i moved the service department here. Our website is www.qualiafishingreels.com, and we are very proud of the 23 models of reels we currently produce and sell. Our spinning reels have been in use on the east coast for everything from grouper digging up to 40 pounds to snapper up to 35 pounds, king fish, and even sailfish. We ship the reels to the US, Canada, and even our distributor in Australia. Please contact me directly at [email protected] for any questions.


Free samples to all PFF members! Lol


----------

